
MI6 (SIS) Is Developing a Node.js, Angular, NoSQL, Hadoop System on Cloudera - haser_au
https://recruitmentservices.applicationtrack.com/vx/lang-en-GB/mobile-0/appcentre-2/brand-2/candidate/so/pm/1/pl/5/opp/495-Software-Specialists-and-Support-Roles-Ref-495/en-GB
======
john42
5 buzzwords in a row, that's a bingo! :)

~~~
abluecloud
You just say, bingo.

------
crb002
Cloudera came to town little over a year ago to work on an undisclosed
project. Pretty sure given the Bosh Global Services want ads for a Hadoop
developer it was to process drone images for the Iowa Air Guard.

------
nhunzaker
"Bespoke software development using Java, Javascript."

I suppose this means from scratch? Seems like a very important criteria for
writing applications with few external dependencies.

That also makes me curious about the approval process for selecting JavaScript
frameworks at an organization like this. What is the leading factor --
maintainability?

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
That's how big data is done with Hadoop lots of custom JAVA - its an absolute
swine to work with. (which is why a lot use python wrappers)

I used to do M/R using PL/1G back in the 80's and it was easier then than
using flipping Java is today.

------
message
Is this good salary for UK?

~~~
tomelders
Not for anyone with those skills. As a contractor in London they'd be looking
at something between £70k and £150k+.

Makes me wonder wether our security services really are recruiting the best
they can find, or just the best they can afford.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
SIS sister Org was pitching people on linked-in recently my mate who is ex MI
got one and laughed and joked "not on those poverty wages"

The problem is for liberal arts grads civil service wages aren't to bad but
its far to low for technical specialists - and a contractor Data scientist can
earn more than the PM

~~~
UK-AL
The PM's salary is artificially low for PR reasons. Many many local government
heads earn far more than the PM.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
A lot of those figures are not really _annual salary_ the really big figures
are skewed by people taking early retirement.

------
haser_au
Hiring Full time, graduate and part-time software specialists;

[https://www.sis.gov.uk/science-and-
technology.html](https://www.sis.gov.uk/science-and-technology.html)

~~~
Ianvdl
That website has a very odd design, and is quite distracting.

~~~
neogodless
"What would geeks like in a web site? Let's do that!" \- People that do not
understand technologists.

------
rl3
> _You should not discuss your application, other than with your partner or
> close family member, providing that they are British._

The latter half of that strikes me as almost laughable.

~~~
yeukhon
Not "laughable" because it makes sense from their political point of view,
from their organization point of view. That's the same as signing NDA. You can
leak it, no one can stop you, but you can face consequence if you do. How
often, god knows. You are applying for M16 (there is also M15). That's the
equivalent of CIA.

It's a disclaimer and a warning more than anything TBH.

~~~
escapologybb
In case it wasn't a typo, you might be interested to know that it's actually
MI6 rather than M16. The longer form is Military Intelligence, Section 6 you
see.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Intelligence_Service](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Intelligence_Service)

Edit: If it was a typo please ignore me and have a great day!

~~~
yeukhon
haha. yes! :-) Thanks for catching!

~~~
escapologybb
No worries!

------
des429
Does this mean the end of the double-O program?

~~~
benten10
The double-O program was mostly a relic of the cold war era that, while may
have been in vogue during the dying Yeltsin years and the earlier Bush years,
has been getting outdated. There are obviously places that would gain from it,
but we have developed more efficient means to complete the same objectives,
without as much collateral damage and project bloat, if you get what I mean.
The world of 2015 is agile, and quick-moving than the antiquated world of
double-O program, which seemed to exist solely to justify the vast amount of
infrastructure and manpower needed to support it. To put it differently,
double-O program was mostly a jobs program (in terms of support staff), is not
at all as glamorous as new recruits are originally made to believe, and it may
be the right time for us to finally abandon the double-O frame of mind.

~~~
Avalaxy
Nice try, C.

~~~
escapologybb
Nah, if that was C he‘d be writing in green ink[1]. Personally I blame the
Chinese.

[1]: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/5918467...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-
order/5918467/MI6-boss-Sir-John-Scarlett-still-signs-letters-in-green-
ink.html)

------
goldenkey
"Secret" Intelligence Service...Seems kinda transparent to me, heh.

------
gregjwild
Heh, I guess they're banking on someone having a thing for snooping on other
people's porn habits than they are getting paid.

------
robinduckett
They are going to have problems finding high calibre software developers
(especially in London) who meet the eligibility criteria (No Class A drugs in
the previous 12 months, no Class B drugs in the previous 6 months). Not even
the UK Prime Minister himself falls into this eligibility criteria!

~~~
DanBC
> previous 6 months

Cameron probably hasn't taken class A or B drugs in the previous 6 or 12
months.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
There may be differing opinions about that.

In an ideal world there would be mandatory drug testing for everyone in
Westminster and senior corporate management of any kind.

I think a lot of people would be surprised by the results.

~~~
spacecowboy_lon
Bit authoritarian makes tracking everyone's phone meta seem tame - and don't
give the Home Secretary Ideas :-)

